# Need Advice Avalon Olympic Insert instead of a wood hearth stove???



## afptl (Sep 20, 2011)

found an avalon olympic wood insert on CL that we can probably swing.  House is 1300 sq ft,  and stove is rated at 1500 to 2500 sq ft.  3.1 cu firebox

Goals for the wood stove besides heat--cooktop in case of power outage and heat in case of power outage.   You can mount this as a "hearth heater" which means pulled out of the fireplace a little more and on the hearth  OR you can mount it flush.  I would mount it more like the hearth heater.   It has a blower for regular useage.  Would you get any radiant heat out of the insert in case of a power outage? 

So, is the Avalon insert a good one?  any idea what these cost new? Trying to make a good decision here!  We are heating with a Vermont Castings Intrepid 2, which is too small and I don't like the CAT stoves (not a good experience here.)  Trying to decide if I should look for a stove or if the insert will work.  I have to worry about the power outage thing because besides the children, I have to go get grandma (cold natured) if any problems like that.  We also live in a rural area, so if the power goes off, they might restore the town folks first before they get to us. 

thanks for any insight.   The insert should fit fine in the fireplace with the 6 inch liner we have.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Sep 20, 2011)

From what gather the avalons can be used as an insert or freestanding, same stove. Its made by travis industries who makes lopi. Both are good stoves. The olympic is a large stove and should do fine. 

When buying a used stove you have to be careful. Some have been abused, possibly overfired. Look for warping, cracked baffels and such. Dont spend the money if you have doubts. A few questions to the owners as well, how did you use it, how did you know how hot you got it etc. 

Good luck


----------



## robertmcw (Sep 20, 2011)

Check the damper plate or other cast or steel parts for warpness with the dollar bill test.

Read this:  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Used_Stove_buying_Primer/

We got a used Avalon Olympic and I am very happy.


Robert


----------



## Patapsco Mike (Sep 20, 2011)

I bought a used Avalon Olympic and heated my house with it for one season.  Second-best stove I've ever owned, I liked it a lot.


----------



## krex1010 (Sep 20, 2011)

Avalon seems to make a solid stove. And an Olympic is more than adequate for your size house. Mounted out on the hearth it will provide plenty of radiant heat if u can't use the blower.  Brand new that stove is pretty pricey.


----------



## glenlloyd (Sep 20, 2011)

The owners manual for this model is online, you should consult that to see if fitment works for you. The 'cook top' install requires 24 7/8" of hearth to comply with manufacturers requirement, flush fit is 22 3/8". 

I Would ask for serial number and check with Avalon for production date and inquire about any remaining warranty and possibility of transfer of any remaining balance. They may do it, they may not, who knows. These are warranted for seven years but year seven doesn't get you a whole lot.

Although these can wear / decay because of firing it would be (in my mind) more advantageous to acquire a used stove that had been tested versus what I got which was a six year old unfired display model that may not be warranted. The person I bought mine from understood this argument and I think it's valid. I think most quality problems will crop up in the first couple of years when the warranty has the best coverage.

Be sure and report back what you find and whether you buy this or not, I'm in the process of installing mine (chimney prep) and would interested in following another install too.

I haven't talked about the Olympic with my local Avalon dealer but my assumption based on the pricing of the other models I've looked at there is that a base Olympic is in the $2400 range.

Steve A


----------



## krex1010 (Sep 20, 2011)

The other thing to look at is if there are two separate Olympic models, one for a hearth mount and one for a flush mount. I know the Avalon rainier has two separate models, so you may not have the option of how to install the stove,  the difference in the rainier is that the flush mount comes with a 90* flue and the hearth mount model comes with a 45* flue. Again I'm not sure if the Olympic is the same but I would check this out.


----------



## glenlloyd (Sep 20, 2011)

krex1010 said:
			
		

> The other thing to look at is if there are two separate Olympic models, one for a hearth mount and one for a flush mount. I know the Avalon rainier has two separate models, so you may not have the option of how to install the stove,  the difference in the rainier is that the flush mount comes with a 90* flue and the hearth mount model comes with a 45* flue. Again I'm not sure if the Olympic is the same but I would check this out.



It's the same insert, different trim mounting points in the body of the insert and an extension that goes on top for flush mount, otherwise there's no difference. Same case for Rainer and Pendleton, only one but different mountings.

Steve A


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 20, 2011)

Ann from KY said:
			
		

> found an avalon olympic wood insert on CL that we can probably swing.  House is 1300 sq ft,  and stove is rated at 1500 to 2500 sq ft.  3.1 cu firebox
> 
> Goals for the wood stove besides heat--cooktop in case of power outage and heat in case of power outage.   You can mount this as a "hearth heater" which means pulled out of the fireplace a little more and on the hearth  OR you can mount it flush.  I would mount it more like the hearth heater.   It has a blower for regular useage.  Would you get any radiant heat out of the insert in case of a power outage?
> 
> ...



Ann, please do not judge all cat stoves by your experience with the VC stove. Lots of folks have complained about the VC stoves but if you look at other cat stoves, that is not the case. In our case, we thought we were against the cat stoves but ended up with one anyway. We love it. 

Good luck.


----------



## krex1010 (Sep 21, 2011)

glenlloyd said:
			
		

> krex1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then they changed the rainier because when I was shopping a few years ago the salesman at an Avalon distributor showed me the two different models, with the different flue setups. One one the flue exited straight out the top and on the other it came off at a 45 degree angle. But now that I think about it I believe the rainier was the only insert in the Avalon line that had two different flue setups.


----------



## robertmcw (Sep 21, 2011)

When we got ours I found on CL in Dallas.  I live in the Houston area.  I drove THEN and in four hours later and paid for it cash.  You canâ€™t wait to get it at that price you want.

Robert


----------



## glenlloyd (Sep 21, 2011)

krex1010 said:
			
		

> Then they changed the rainier because when I was shopping a few years ago the salesman at an Avalon distributor showed me the two different models, with the different flue setups. One one the flue exited straight out the top and on the other it came off at a 45 degree angle. But now that I think about it I believe the rainier was the only insert in the Avalon line that had two different flue setups.



Yes, both the Pendleton and the Rainier have the 45 or 90 degree flue option, but their application chart says either flue setup may be used as either insert or stove.

I believe that Avalon designed these stoves to be as versatile as possible without variation. I don't know if anyone else noticed but the Pendleton, Rainier and Olympic use the identical door. Avalon just adjusted the size of the box behind the door.

Steve A


----------



## krex1010 (Sep 21, 2011)

glenlloyd said:
			
		

> krex1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either insert can be converted to a freestanding stove, but if venting into a fireplace, you have to install the 90* flue stove deeper in the fireplace ( which is the flush mount option) the 45* flue stove has to be mounted out on the hearth ( which is why it's considered the hearth mount option)


----------



## afptl (Sep 21, 2011)

Well, I think we are going to buy the insert.  I talked to the seller tonight.  Unfortunately, we have a death in the family (great aunt) so we will be unable to go after it until Friday.  Seller says he will hold it for us.

I also called Avalon to ask a whole bunch of questions.  The guy that talked to me on the phone was REALLY helpful!  He even had me email him some pictures of the potential install and went over it all to make sure it would all be safe.  I was really impressed with the customer service from Avalon/Travis Industries.  I am really excited about the insert.   This insert could be made into a stove by purchasing legs.  Nice feature if I ever needed it!   

I am excited about the insert and will breath a sign of relief when it's finally here!  Wish we could go sooner than Friday, but that's just the way it goes.


----------



## afptl (Sep 26, 2011)

krex1010 said:
			
		

> The other thing to look at is if there are two separate Olympic models, one for a hearth mount and one for a flush mount. I know the Avalon rainier has two separate models, so you may not have the option of how to install the stove,  the difference in the rainier is that the flush mount comes with a 90* flue and the hearth mount model comes with a 45* flue. Again I'm not sure if the Olympic is the same but I would check this out.




I downloaded the manual and talked to a customer service rep.  The flush mount and the cook top model are the same.  They just add an extension to the little gold colored louvers to make it the flush model.  The surround also screws onto the insert and there are one set of hole for the flush mount and another set for the cook top model. Thanks for writing!


----------



## afptl (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, we went Friday night and bought it!  We really looked it over well.  I had printed off parts of the manual, and it was really helpful.  I knew what the parts were supposed to be and could make sure they were all there.  Also, the manual had a list of items to check as part of annual maintenance.  Hubby was worried it will run us out of the house, but the blower has a built in thermostat that kicks on and off according to how you have it set. I think it will just be a learning curve

I made a template out of a paper bag using the measurements the seller gave me and the manual. I then put the paper bag template into my fireplace to make sure the insert will fit.  It will be close, but it should be fine. I need to paint the stove.  I am planning on sanding the top some before painting.  Would you use steel wool to sand or some sandpaper on the top?  the rest of the stove doesn't look bad, but I think I am just going to paint it all before bringing it into the house. 

Boys put the yellow strap thing on and used a boom pole on tractor to get it out of hubby's truck and put into oldest deployed son's truck.  Backed it into the barn to keep it dry. Then I can just pull the truck out on a nice day to work on it.  Deployed son is at Ft. Hood, TX right now and getting sent to Iraq.  for 400 days.       Then when I am ready to install, we can just back up the truck to unload as close to the house as possible! 

Thanks for everyone's help.  It has been a hard decision to make!  Going from the know to the unknown and spending $$!!   I feel like the Lord blessed us by us finding this on CL!  No way could I afford it new.  I called the stove shop that sells these and it was a good thing I was sitting down!


----------



## afptl (Sep 26, 2011)

I forgot the pics I took this morning.


----------



## afptl (Sep 26, 2011)

I already took the extension with the gold covered vents off on the top of it and the gold colored trim around the top of the blower.  would you take the glass out to paint on the door or just tape around it?


----------



## glenlloyd (Sep 26, 2011)

Ann from KY said:
			
		

> I already took the extension with the gold covered vents off on the top of it and the gold colored trim around the top of the blower.  would you take the glass out to paint on the door or just tape around it?



Unless you really feel like you need to replace the window gasket I would just mask it off and respray with it installed. One thing I noticed about my Olympic is that it's not stove black, it's more of a charcoal color, so be aware of that. I think Avalon sells original spray finishes if you want to go that route, otherwise I don't think there's a problem respraying the unit black with the generic Krylon stove black that's readily available.

Then again if you really want to make sure it's all up to par before installing you could replace the gaskets in the door / glass. If they look good I wouldn't bother but it never hurts to start fresh.

Good thing you had the instructions and knew what you were looking at, there are some small bits on these that if not present would need to be ordered. Looks like you got the blower too which is great, mine didn't come with one.

As a side note you might want to unload the fire brick from this before hefting it around, the bricks add a lot of weight and these are large stoves. I unloaded all my bricks, even the upper rack, before unloading it from the truck because I didn't have any help that day. None of that will go back in until it's been set and the liner attached and it's in the firebox.

Steve A


----------



## robertmcw (Sep 26, 2011)

The door (frame) is aluminum.  Donâ€™t strip the screws.  I would see if the screws can move and I would remove the screws and remove the glass but be careful not do damage the inside gasket (if were me, I would replace the gaskets) and I would paint the door by it self and clean with the glass with a good Heath and Stove Cleaner, in and out.  I would use a fine round disk with a drill and use emery paper for the rest and I would get a good paint to match the whole unit from Travis.  I would use two or three light coats.

Donâ€™t paint the brick.

The problem with paint is that if you overtire the unit the paint will cook off.


Robert


----------



## afptl (Sep 26, 2011)

As a side note you might want to unload the fire brick from this before hefting it around, the bricks add a lot of weight and these are large stoves. I unloaded all my bricks, even the upper rack, before unloading it from the truck because I didn't have any help that day. None of that will go back in until it's been set and the liner attached and it's in the firebox.   Steve A

I already took the firebrick out of the sides and bottom.  I was thinking of taking them out of the top.  Was it hard to get them back in?  Did you take the air tubes out to get to them?


----------



## robertmcw (Sep 26, 2011)

The most known and used processes employed for Aluminum-finishing are described as anodizing, electrolytic passivation processes that increase the thickness of the natural oxide layer on the surface of aluminum parts. 

You can paint over aluminum anodized finishes but I don't know if the cleaners can stick.

Robert


----------



## glenlloyd (Sep 26, 2011)

Ann from KY said:
			
		

> glenlloyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to pull both roll pins and the front air tube in order to extract the bricks from the upper rack. It was a chore but they did relent and come out. Once those pins are out you can pull out the air tube and then gently remove the upper front bricks (per instructions IIRC). I may have lifted the front bricks and slid them on top of the rear ones in order to pull the front rack iron out. Once the front iron rack is out you can slide the upper bricks out from the rear. If you're worried about dropping one put a pillow or towel in the firebox right under where you're working.

Mine's not installed yet, it's still sitting on a 2 wheel cart in the small garage awaiting the chimney liner. The bricks and door are safely stowed elsewhere until their ready to be reinstalled.

good luck


----------



## fredarm (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm always amazed how many CL stove sellers don't even bother to clean the glass in the door--a five minute job at the most!  Looks like a nice stove and will look great with a fresh coat of paint and, oh yes, clean glass.


----------



## Shelby@TravisInd.Tech (Sep 27, 2011)

Ann, 
I'm glad to hear you purchased the stove, now we need to get it back into shape! I'd be happy to supply you with the correct stove bright paint if need be.  Let me know
Sincerely,
Shelby @ Travis Technical


----------



## robertmcw (Sep 27, 2011)

Ann, could post some photos after you are done? I am thinking I may paint mine but I want to know if the paint works. I may wait after your have used it for a spell first. Last year was my first insert and we used it 24/7 for heat and it kept house toasty all year long. We got ours used like you did, but ours didn't have the rust you have on the top like yours has. 

Robert


----------



## afptl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sure, I will post pictures when I am all done.  My goal is for it to just look awesome!


----------



## afptl (Oct 1, 2011)

picked up the proper grit sandpaper last night at the hardware store.  hand sanding here the top here   goal is to paint next week   weather man says it will be 75 degrees next week    picked up my annual bulk apple purchase of 4 bushels, so trying to can apples and get stove finished too.   Deer archery season started here in KY, so I can't hold intelligent wood stove conversations with any males in the family.   Hoping to have the stove painted and put it in next weekend.  

I was thinking of getting one of these "movers dolly" to set the stove on and roll across the room from door to fireplace.  They are only 10.00 at Harbor Freight and says they will hold 1000 pounds.  Thought it might help save backs on the install.  I can borrow a really old regular dolly from my dad.  I thought if I put the weight on 4 wheels instead of 2 it would be less likely to make marks on the floor.  The floor is a vinyl laminated planking floor that looks like hardwood.  (love it!  can just mop up the mud from the country life)   I didn't want to leave tracks on the floor and think it will be too hard to carry the stove from the door to the fireplace area. 

wish I had it hooked up this morning.    It's 42 degrees outside and a fire to knock off the chill in the house would be awesome!!


----------



## glenlloyd (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd considered one of those furniture type carts for moving mine too. The problem I have with them is that the whole cart sits under neath the stove, and the bottom panel is not as stout like the top or main stove box. If you had a cart that was as wide as the stove, where the wheels sit out closer to the edge of the bottom I think it would be fine, or alternatively if you got a couple of these you would probably be fine.

My Olympic install is not moving very quickly either, the flexi liner maker ended up being back-ordered on insulation, so they haven't even built it yet. Order not supposed to be done until next Wednesday, likely not to get it until the following week......running out of time here!

steve


----------



## robertmcw (Oct 2, 2011)

I did not write the but it seems sense:

Get you some PVC above ground winter pipe (thick walled pvc). These come in 8 foot sections (any many other sizes) and are pretty cheap (get 4 of them). Like 3-5 bucks each. Cut them down with a hand saw or any type of saw. Into 16" sections. Lift one side and kick in as many as you can. Then lift and kick some more. Lift the other side. Kick some in there as well.

Then make a trail of the rest of the cut offs spaced about 9 inchest apart going the way you would like to go. Stopping and picking up the used rollers then placing them along your trail.


Lets us know if it works.


Robert


----------



## afptl (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi All, 
  Just wanted to start at least posting an update on the Olympic Avalon stove/insert we bought.  I got it all sanded and painted.  It really looks nice painted!!  used the special high temp paint from Travis industries.  Painted it outside on a beautiful warm Fall day.  
   I took out the firebricks to try to make the stove easier to move.  we thoroughly shop vacuumed out the inside before putting the firebrick back in. Used the diagram for the bricks in the owners manual. 
   I got the stove hooked up the chimney liner.  I had to destroy the block off plate since I changed the angle of the chimney liner.  No other way to do it. I still need to redo the block off plate.  I got the metal material for the block off plate from the place I got the chimney liner.  They cut it for me, and we fine tuned it here.  What material or source could I use for new material for the block off plate?  I was planning on making a cardboard template first of the block off plate. 
    I have the surround that came with the stove, but I thought I it would hold a lot of heat behind the surround instead of letting it come out into the room. So I am leaning toward the block off plate idea.  I have the blower on the stove and it works fine.  It is a little noisy like other people have commented. 
    We have used the stove some and so far I really like it!  I like watching the flames--you can see what is going on inside there without opening the door. I have a stove thermometer on top of the stove.  I think I have had it to 500 so far.  It put out plenty of heat at 500.  I like having the choice of a small fire, or a bigger one.  Training the family how to use it. 
    I will try to get some pics on here soon.  Been really busy here with 4 children still at home, a small farm and a son who got deployed to Kuwait.  Guess who has to handle paying all his bills and keeping that part straight too? I am so thankful to have the Olympic, and it looks like it is going to be a good fit for our family.  More to come later!


----------



## begreen (Nov 18, 2011)

Good to hear that you and your family are enjoying the warmth Ann. In another week or so it will be even more appreciated. Winter is getting ready to blow across the country. I'd love to see some pics when you get a chance to post them and will look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Beer Belly (Nov 18, 2011)

We have the Avalon Ranier...the little brother to the Olympic. Ours sits mostly out onto the hearth....we ran 2 years without the blower, and are currently starting our 2nd year with it. I can tell ya that the blower made a world of difference in our stoves performance....but it is pretty darn noisey....good thing it's at the other end of the house. Our home is a 1,700 sq.ft. Split Level Ranch, and it keeps it warm thru the winter months......when we bought it new 4 years ago, it was $2,800 installed, without the blower


----------



## robertmcw (Nov 18, 2011)

Ann, here a hint, this year I order a set of the three tubes if (when) they fail.  They are fine now but if you need them now you will take a month to get from Travis.  You get a cool tool to install them it and the three tubes.  I may paint mine next year.

1.    How many cans did you use need?  
2.    Did you paint the insert AND the door AND the surround?  
3.    Did you get new door and glass gaskets?  


Robert


----------



## afptl (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi All,
   Sorry so long for the update on the Avalon Olympic stove.  Been super busy here with family and a son in Kuwait with the military. Mom is in charge of his stuff over here like bills, etc. 
    Well,  I really like the stove and it is a good fit for us!  I did paint it.  Travis Industries uses the stove bright paint, but it is a special color of a metallic (barely) black.  The paint came from them.  I can't remember if i had 2 or 3 small cans.  They are 3 oz. each.  I had what I had and it was exactly enough.  I did paint the back of the stove to help keep it from any damage, maybe I should have skipped that or used a high heat black from the hardware store.  The Stove Bright number is 6303, but you can only get it through Travis Industries.  I think it is a good paint.  I did the little fires first for break in fires.  I think if you are painting the entire stove, The Stove Bright black would be fine. I took the door off and took the glass out to paint it.  Wasn't bad to do.  I had hand sanded the stove and wiped it all off before painting.  I had to do it on the little bit each day plan, but we finally got it finished!
     the stove is a good stove.   In my picture you can see the Farberware pot on top.  I put 3/4 to 1 gallon of water a day in that.  In never boils, but you occasionally see a little steam come off. The humidity in my home is currently at 46% on top of the piano on the other side of the room.  I think it helps. 
    Originally the stove had a fireplace grate in it.  We used it like that at first, but I took it out.  I like it better with it out.  I'm not sure why they had it in there.
    Like another poster on a different thread, I took out all the firebrick to move it.  We did use the furniture dolly to go across the living room floor.  It is a hard surface floor so that was easy.  My sons said it is really heavy putting it in. The guy we got it from had 2 leveling bolts in the bottom, so we ended up turning it on its side to remove them.  It really didn't hurt the paint job.  
    It was a tight fit and 1/2 inch more on the width and it wouldn't have happened.  It helped I had made a brown paper bag template and played with that a lot. 
    The stove has been able to keep up with the cold outside.  I was afraid it wouldn't be able to when it was 20 degrees out.  We just had to keep feeding it.  I got up once in the night to throw more wood in.  I don't mind, just trying to keep the children warm and not spend $$! 
     I also put a little doorway fan in the hall way to move air down the hall. Noisy, but works.   Stove is not as cleaned up as I would like it to be for a picture, but I kept forgetting to take a picture.  The stove door glass seems to get real dirty if you cut the air back a lot overnight. Need to clean it again.  Used some stuff from Rutland, and I thought it worked pretty well. Thanks for all the advice and help!! I sure appreciate it!!


----------

